# 22nd Aug - 1st September



## merv79 (Aug 17, 2017)

I am happy to host for anyone who might be available for a game at Ferndown in Dorset over the next couple of weeks (I can only make weekdays though)

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm up for a game on Wed thru Friday 30/8 - 1/9 anytime that suits if you are available.


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2017)

I could be available Andy.


----------



## merv79 (Aug 17, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			I'm up for a game on Wed thru Friday 30/8 - 1/9 anytime that suits if you are available.
		
Click to expand...

How about Thursday 31st Mike? There is ladies comp from 8-12 but we could play after that?


----------



## merv79 (Aug 17, 2017)

richart said:



			I could be available Andy.
		
Click to expand...

Great. Would 31st be ok for you? We could get Mike also and hopefully one other.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Andy. Yes I'm around on the Thursday/Friday.  Could also reciprocate at Brok on the other day in the PM if anyone is up for it.


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Great. Would 31st be ok for you? We could get Mike also and hopefully one other.
		
Click to expand...

 Can't do 31st, but can do the 1st if that is any good. Also around 24-30 if you fancy a game at Blackmoor.


----------



## merv79 (Aug 17, 2017)

therod said:



			Hi Andy. Yes I'm around on the Thursday/Friday.  Could also reciprocate at Brok on the other day in the PM if anyone is up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Great. Thursday pm is clear at Ferndown, and pretty much anytime on Friday is good. Let's see what suits Mike and Rich and go from there.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 17, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Great. Thursday pm is clear at Ferndown, and pretty much anytime on Friday is good. Let's see what suits Mike and Rich and go from there.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, thurs & fri are good for me. It would be nice to have a 4, so if rich is getting his perm set on thurs, Friday is good.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 17, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Great. Would 31st be ok for you? We could get Mike also and hopefully one other.
		
Click to expand...

Yes 31st works for me - free all day.


----------



## richart (Aug 18, 2017)

therod said:



			Nice one, thurs & fri are good for me. It would be nice to have a 4, so if rich is getting his perm set on thurs, Friday is good.
		
Click to expand...

 Playing Hindhead on the thursday, so should be nice and knackered for friday.


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2017)

Assume you are playing on the Thursday, so will make other plans for the friday.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't think we've decided, Andy's not been on for a while. 

I played ferndown today on a reciprocal, it was top notch!!! Be good if you could make it


----------



## merv79 (Aug 22, 2017)

Shall we all go for Friday 1st at Ferndown then? 

Mike - Is Friday 1st still ok for you? I know we had originally suggested playing on Thursday PM.

The only time not good on Friday is 11-11:30.


----------



## merv79 (Aug 22, 2017)

therod said:



			I don't think we've decided, Andy's not been on for a while. 

I played ferndown today on a reciprocal, it was top notch!!! Be good if you could make it
		
Click to expand...

If everyone is happy playing Ferndown on Friday, I would like to play Brock on Thursday pm if you can play Nick?

I have the brock stag final in a few weeks and I haven't played brock for years!


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2017)

merv79 said:



			If everyone is happy playing Ferndown on Friday, I would like to play Brock on Thursday pm if you can play Nick?

I have the brock stag final in a few weeks and I haven't played brock for years!
		
Click to expand...

Happy with Friday, though not too early as I have to drop a car off for a service.

If Mike can not make it, only fair if you play on the Thursday as he was first to respond.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 22, 2017)

I can do Friday = let me know a time and I will be there.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 22, 2017)

merv79 said:



			If everyone is happy playing Ferndown on Friday, I would like to play Brock on Thursday pm if you can play Nick?

I have the brock stag final in a few weeks and I haven't played brock for years!
		
Click to expand...

Thurs 31st. That should be fine anytime after 2pm. How does that suit? It's an open invite to anyone else also


----------



## merv79 (Aug 23, 2017)

therod said:



			Thurs 31st. That should be fine anytime after 2pm. How does that suit? It's an open invite to anyone else also
		
Click to expand...

After 2pm next Thursday is good for me.


----------



## merv79 (Aug 23, 2017)

richart said:



			Happy with Friday, though not too early as I have to drop a car off for a service.

If Mike can not make it, only fair if you play on the Thursday as he was first to respond.
		
Click to expand...

No problem!
How about teeing off between 11:45 and 12:30.
Happy to meet beforehand for some food if people want to do that.


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2017)

Sounds good Andy. I would be up for a bite to eat before we play.:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Aug 23, 2017)

merv79 said:



			After 2pm next Thursday is good for me.
		
Click to expand...




merv79 said:



			No problem!
How about teeing off between 11:45 and 12:30.
Happy to meet beforehand for some food if people want to do that.
		
Click to expand...

all good with me !


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 23, 2017)

OK will aim to get to Ferndown for 11:00 on the 1st.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## merv79 (Aug 23, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			OK will aim to get to Ferndown for 11:00 on the 1st.

Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Great. See you all at Ferndown next Friday around 11am.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 25, 2017)

merv79 said:



			After 2pm next Thursday is good for me.
		
Click to expand...

booked for 2.30 next thurs Andy. there is a small society off at 1 @ this should give us some separation.
have 2 more spots if anyone is up for it 
http://www.brokenhurst-manor.org.uk/


----------



## merv79 (Aug 26, 2017)

therod said:



			booked for 2.30 next thurs Andy. there is a small society off at 1 @ this should give us some separation.
have 2 more spots if anyone is up for it 
http://www.brokenhurst-manor.org.uk/

Click to expand...

Thanks Nick.


----------



## merv79 (Aug 31, 2017)

therod said:



			booked for 2.30 next thurs Andy. there is a small society off at 1 @ this should give us some separation.
have 2 more spots if anyone is up for it 
http://www.brokenhurst-manor.org.uk/

Click to expand...

I will be at Brock from 1:30ish for some lunch.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for the invite on Friday Andy. It was good to play with Mike & see rich again. Well played also, you must have been 3-4 under??


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2017)

I reckon he was five under gross, four under on the back with two bogies I had a solid par 5 with a shot, and still lost the hole to an eagle 3. It was funny when Andy started apologising for all his birdie putts. 

Big thanks for the game Andy, really enjoyed it. Good to catch up with Nick and Mike again. Ferndown was stunning. Greens as good as I can remember, and all the bunker work looks great. Not sure I would want to get in the heather on top of the bunkers though.

Return game at Blackmoor some time guys ?


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2017)

therod said:



			Thanks for the invite on Friday Andy. It was good to play with Mike & see rich again. Well played also, you must have been 3-4 under??
		
Click to expand...

So you would rather see me than play with me.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 3, 2017)

richart said:



			So you would rather see me than play with me.

Click to expand...

Just a turn of phrase. It was a pleasure to both see you and play with you. I was worried when you hadn't arrived, broken down or stuck on the hard shoulder somewhere nr Portsmouth, trying desperately to find a working pay phone & a 10p to use it!!!


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2017)

therod said:



			Just a turn of phrase. It was a pleasure to both see you and play with you. I was worried when you hadn't arrived, broken down or stuck on the hard shoulder somewhere nr Portsmouth, trying desperately to find a working pay phone & a 10p to use it!!!
		
Click to expand...

You forgot I haven't got the 19 year old Alfa any more. Nissans don't break down. Well that is what Smiffy told me.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks for the game guys - we picked a great day weatherwise and Ferndown was in great condition.

Happy to host you at our place before the weather turn too bad if you fancy a game at the Dorset.


----------



## merv79 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Nick for the invite to Brock, and thanks all for the game at Ferndown.

looking forward to catching up at Blackmoor and The Dorset in the not too distant future!


----------

